# GloFish Danios



## Blacksolid (Aug 18, 2010)

so i got 2 glofish danios last weekend and put them in a three gallon tank

yesterday i had to return one of them because the tail fin and anal fin were disappearing over the past week
and got another one but this morning i found on dead in my tank filter

i think the filter keeps sucking them into it and killing them 

what do you guys think


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are getting sick fish.zebra danios are pretty good swimmers and don't get sucked into filter intakes.. so i would say that these fish are weak and diseased.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

^^ Yes, I agree, they were sick to begin with. They are VERY strong swimmers and only sick and weak fish get stuck on the filter.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree, if still worried about the filter, rubberband a prefilter onto the intake.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

on a side note the tank is to small for them to have adequate swimming room because they are very active fish. also they are a schooling fish and you should have atleast 6 of them. you are much better off getting a betta for that sized tank. if it does have a filter and heater you could try some nano fish instead.


----------



## Blacksolid (Aug 18, 2010)

i figured out it wasnt the filter all the fish in the tank died over the last 2 days 

i had the water tested and it was fine 

so i dont know whats going on 

but i did put a mesh screen to block new fish from going near the filter


----------

